# I'm Holly *waves*



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

I like this board, and glad it's here. I'm a parent and am on parenting boards. Having kittens are like having children so it's nice to have cat boards hehe. I have 4 children... my 3 girls Ivy who is 6, Ashley who is 3 1/2, Danielle who just turned 2 today, and my boy Jalen who is 1. I'm a young parent, 22, and live in Arizona USA. It's hot out here, been in the 3 digits, but is starting to cool down. 
I have 2 kittens, 1 white one named snowball who is 6 weeks old, and one grey one named Coaly who is 8 weeks old.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Catforum, Holly! Your kitties are adorable and I know your children are too. It is nice to meet you and looking forward to seeing you around  !


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Your kitties are so cute!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, again! I've been talking to you on your other thread, but it's time I gave you a formal WELCOME !


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks


----------

